# Who Likes The New Colors



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

how many people like the new colors of the forum, I reckon blue goes well with orange.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Spiffy. I like em.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I like them to glad to see new colors!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That was a side effect of the upgrade to the latest software. I will have it fixed back soon.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

colors ?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

oh well it looks like it's back to black and grey again


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Black and grey ? That's carbon fibre my friend


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check my new carbon fiber signature


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Check my new carbon fiber signature


cool carbon fiber signature


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is spiffy Irf!

P.S. The color were screwed up for a couple hours yesterday. They are back to normal now.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Check my new carbon fiber signature


 this would make a good pin, badge, iron on patch, or even a bumper sticker.


----------

